# Transplant out door grow to in door grow?



## grama42 (Aug 12, 2011)

you won't believe what happen to me:rant: all my green house plants 6 of them can not be grown out side where i live because of the city ordinance even tho there in a green house they must be in a garage thank god i have one i just need info on how i can transplant them out of the ground ?? they are pretty big
i just hope i can save them any info is well appreciated...i have some good **** for the shock they are starting to bud thanks grama42:cry:


----------



## Locked (Aug 12, 2011)

grama42 said:
			
		

> you won't believe what happen to me:rant: all my green house plants 6 of them can not be grown out side where i live because of the city ordinance even tho there in a green house they must be in a garage thank god i have one i just need info on how i can transplant them out of the ground ?? they are pretty big
> i just hope i can save them any info is well appreciated...i have some good **** for the shock they are starting to bud thanks grama42:cry:



Well one problem is the fact that you will bring pests in with you....


----------



## grama42 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Well one problem is the fact that you will bring pests in with you....


 i'm ready for that i have 15 days to move them all before they come back and inspect.


----------



## rebel (Aug 13, 2011)

make sure when you dig em up, yu get enough dirt with the plant.
i moved a male from my outdoors and put in a 5 gal bucket the other day.
put him in another location away from my girls.
hes 5' tall. watered thruly and misted every morn. and eve.
stayed wilted a few days and perking up today.
good luck


----------



## grama42 (Aug 15, 2011)

tks for input.my plants are pretty big and are starting to bud i just hope they will make it from the sun light to indoor light


----------



## BlueNose (Aug 15, 2011)

treat them like you are digging up a tree. You'll need to dig a pretty big circle around them.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 15, 2011)

keep the indoor light up high for a few days, they may need to get use to it, i really hope you arent talkin about the plants in your avatar,


----------



## grama42 (Aug 18, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> keep the indoor light up high for a few days, they may need to get use to it, i really hope you arent talkin about the plants in your avatar,


  Yes  I'am i know wishful thinking


----------



## grama42 (Aug 18, 2011)

grama42 said:
			
		

> Yes  I'am i know wishful thinking


some are already in pots just 6 in the ground


----------

